# Bird Genetics Intro?



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

http://birdsplanet.com/forum/showthread.php?25681-Genetics-Tutorial-by-Saud-Sami

This is an introduction to genetics in birds (not necessarily pigeons) found by our member Pijlover. Beginners may find it interesting as a starting point to the subject.

(Personally I wouldn't know - maybe someone can tell if it is likely to be helpful?)


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Yeah that's good info for how genetics work. I kinda skipped that and still need to go through that kind of info. You kinda just pick that stuff up as you go along. Here are some sites that go into color, patterns, and modifiers. Will get you identify things fast.


http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/

http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html

http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/colorchart.

http://mumtazticloft.com/PigeonGenetics.asp


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

These too:
http://www.barnhartlofts.com/genetics.htm
http://www.national-federation.co.uk/simple_genetics.htm
http://mail.sumnercomm.net/~rmangile/Pigeons/DownType.html


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

John_D said:


> http://birdsplanet.com/forum/showthread.php?25681-Genetics-Tutorial-by-Saud-Sami
> 
> This is an introduction to genetics in birds (not necessarily pigeons) found by our member Pijlover. Beginners may find it interesting as a starting point to the subject.
> 
> (Personally I wouldn't know - maybe someone can tell if it is likely to be helpful?)


I was really curious about finding some very basic information about genetics, i use to hear about genotype/ phenotype and stuff like that and had no clue, till i find this website.

Very helpful for those who are still unaware of the basic definitions, it is basically about parakeets and other parrots but the info will certainly help for pigeons too.

This is a very similar site, it might help 
http://sites.google.com/site/colourhomers/pigeon-genetics


----------

